
Netflix, the Top Traffic Contributor of the Internet with 15% Downstream Volume - zeyfah
https://www.eyerys.com/articles/timeline/netflix-top-traffic-contributor-internet
======
NKosmatos
Link to the original PDF report by Sandvine:
[https://www.sandvine.com/hubfs/downloads/phenomena/2018-phen...](https://www.sandvine.com/hubfs/downloads/phenomena/2018-phenomena-
report.pdf)

